# Question for Argos Burstner 747 DIY'ers please



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I need to put some cabling in from the battery box up to the roof pretty much above the battery box. Can anyone advise me on the best route please, which panels to remove etc? 

I'm putting in a Schaudt LR1218 Solar Regulator and the cabling will be coming in from the solar panel and need to come down to the battery box. I'm assuming I will need to channel it down the back of the cupboard in the corner behind the passenger seat down to the locker below and feed it up through the hole in the base of the battery box where the electroblok is installed?

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I can now answer this myself, and confess that the existing entry point was not in fact above the battery box at all but above the tv cupboard. We came through here and down the back of the forward facing belted seats, along underneath the radiator and into the battery box. Perfect! All ready to fit the schaudt lr1218 solar regulator, if it ever gets here!


----------

